# When do you start school?



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 8, 2011)

I started today, but it was more of an orientation than school (or "shule" as Megamind calls it). Official classes start Wednesday. So when do you start?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

I start on september 1st. (I had more than three months of summer, X3)


I gt about another month to chill before school, X3


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2011)

Freshmen start August 29th, the rest start August 30th.

Might be going in the day before I need to for the sake of freshman harassment.


----------



## Minish (Aug 8, 2011)

Assuming I get into this one place, my uni starts at some time in mid/late September!! I should. Probably. Find out the exact date at some point.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 8, 2011)

week beginning the 12th of September! :O


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 8, 2011)

The 6th of September.  I think.  That's what it says on the bulletin board of the high school near my house, and the one I'm going too is in the same district.  I think.  I get out of school for the summer really late though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 8, 2011)

You're all lucky. I start back August 17th. The 10th and 11th are registration, and the 16th is a sort of "you're back in school now" kind of thing.

Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 8, 2011)

6th for half a day where we don't do anything except bug the counselors about our courses, and 7th for real.

That's just under a month. I have three weeks of freedom after summer school for doing nothing all day. Yay.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 8, 2011)

29 Aug.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 8, 2011)

Tuesday 6th September


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 8, 2011)

August 24th.

...I really need to get cracking on my summer homework. But I need to watch Fox News for it, so I'm justified in my procrastination!


----------



## RavenMarkku (Aug 8, 2011)

My orientation/registration's on the 15th, and official classes are on the 17th.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 8, 2011)

My term starts on the 17th of September, which meant that my family's holiday to France had to be brought forward. Annoyingly, this means we'll be arriving in Kent (Dover) on the 15th, driving to Devon to pick up all my junk and then heading back up to a slightly different part of Kent (Canterbury) three days later. Ah well.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends on my classes. Most of them start on the 23rd, but that Internet Fundamentals class (It's required :l ) starts on the 19th of next month.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 8, 2011)

I have orientation in about a week, and school starts on the 23


----------



## Mhaladie (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think I actually start until October 9th... but I'm moving to England for university from the US, so I'm headed over there quite a bit earlier than that, around the 24th of September. Still quite a ways off!


----------



## Goldenpelt (Aug 8, 2011)

August 29th. I hate going to school before Labor Day... :scared:


----------



## Zapi (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't remember the exact date, but it's somewhere around August 25th. Maybe a litte before.


----------



## Silver (Aug 8, 2011)

Going back the 15th :/ i hate all of you who go back is september. ALL OF YOU


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

Today.
My French teacher is awesome.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 9, 2011)

The fifteenth.

>:-(


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably next year is when I'm going to stop my whole "taking stuff off" and finally go to college.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 9, 2011)

Early October.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 9, 2011)

I think 26 August?  I remember it's a Friday, for some reason.


----------



## .... (Aug 9, 2011)

August 18th.

\o/


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 9, 2011)

August 29. One day before my birthday. D:


----------



## Adriane (Aug 9, 2011)

I move in on the 14th (my birthday; less than a week away!) and classes start the 18th.



hopeandjoy said:


> ...I really need to get cracking on my summer homework. But I need to watch Fox News for it, so I'm justified in my procrastination!


... for why?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 9, 2011)

January.

Yeah. I hope to start then. I am hoping to go back to school for a bit before I sign up for the USAF.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 9, 2011)

September 5th.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 9, 2011)

probably at the end of September
_next year_

I hope to start an apprenticeship this year though
being out of education and unemployed for 6 months isn't very fun


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 9, 2011)

Alvyren said:


> ... for why?


AP Government essay on political polarization.


----------



## Comatoad (Aug 10, 2011)

September 6th ^^ Boy am I excited, senior year!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 10, 2011)

Two weeks. :c But I am bored out of my skull and I want to see my friends. Also, cool classes (socio and psychology). But also this is college fun year and I am nervous as fuck. I do not want to leave my parents :c but at the same time I know it is important to be independent and stuff btu STILL


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 10, 2011)

I start on the August 18th, but we always get out in late April/early May, so it's kind of justified.

My schedule practically does not change at all teacher wise, which is pretty good. I once missed fifth period because I went to the wrong lunch after my schedule changed.


----------



## Michi (Aug 10, 2011)

August 15th. I'm probably going to get lost because IDK where 2 of my classes are but otherwise I can't wait!


----------



## Aletheia (Aug 10, 2011)

Let's see here... in five days.
You people are lucky :\


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 10, 2011)

August 23rd. Really irritating because they keep moving the start date back every year, but the day we're released is always the same. 

Actually, probably August 25th. The first two days are just "These are the rules that are the same as every other school you've been to hurrhurr" And then a bunch of Gorillas wearing letter jackets beat their chests. :3


----------



## Rose (Aug 10, 2011)

My first day is the 15th.

To be honest I can't wait, I miss all of my friends.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 10, 2011)

First day of September :O I'm glad I still have some time to sort out my things.

New school, new city, everything is new and none of my friends are going there! I am gonna stress my eyeballs out aaaaa


----------



## Darumaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Classes start August 22nd for me.

...I'm not quite sure why but I'm actually kind of looking forward to it.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't even know. Maybe like September or something. I think Freshers' Fortnight starts on the 17th, so induction and such will happen late September/early October...? Either way I move in on like the 15th.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 11, 2011)

Last Monday. The internet here is so delicious. @_@


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been in classes since mid-July. To those of you who are whining: shut up and enjoy your goddamn "breaks".


----------



## spaekle (Aug 11, 2011)

Move-in starts on the 25th, classes start on the 29th. 

I honestly can't wait to get back to school.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> (or "shule" as Megamind calls it)


Isn't a Shule a Jewish school?

Anyway, we start back on the 25th of august. LIKE USUAL.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Isn't a Shule a Jewish school?
> 
> Anyway, we start back on the 25th of august. LIKE USUAL.


IDE/Theory: Megamind is Jewish.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 14, 2011)

i dunno lol

Hey kids, work in school so that you can get the grades you need and you don't end up being a failure and having to make shit up and beg to get a place in a crap university like me :|


----------



## kenkendude (Aug 17, 2011)

Exactly one week from today  :sad:


----------



## Charikachu (Aug 19, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i dunno lol
> 
> Hey kids, work in school so that you can get the grades you need and you don't end up being a failure and having to make shit up and beg to get a place in a crap university like me :|


I dunno too.


----------



## Minish (Aug 21, 2011)

I found out the exact dates!! I need to be around by the 17th of September, and classes start on the 20th.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 21, 2011)

5th September, but I have to go for an hour on the 1st too to say "HELLO I DON'T WANT TO DO PHYSICS NEXT YEAR."


----------



## hyphen (Aug 21, 2011)

4th of September.
Whee. So fun.
Oh yeah, and Meet the Teacher day even though I got the same teacher as last year!


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 21, 2011)

Gonna go back on the 2nd of October, the day before Freshers' Week starts. Me and my housemates are going into second year, but we want to take advantage of the free stuff. My term starts properly on the 10th of October.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 21, 2011)

Flazeah said:


> Gonna go back on the 2nd of October, the day before Freshers' Week starts. Me and my housemates are going into second year, but we want to take advantage of the free stuff. My term starts properly on the 10th of October.


That's quite late, isn't it? Or is Cardiff just a bit early? Mind you, ours is Freshers' Fortnight so...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 21, 2011)

Tomorrow :/


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 21, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> That's quite late, isn't it? Or is Cardiff just a bit early? Mind you, ours is Freshers' Fortnight so...


Yeah - my, uni, Reading, is one of the latest I've heard of. (Shame, 'cause I can't wait to go back.) Cardiff sounds pretty average from what I've seen.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 21, 2011)

Flazeah said:


> Yeah - my, uni, Reading, is one of the latest I've heard of. (Shame, 'cause I can't wait to go back.) Cardiff sounds pretty average from what I've seen.


When does your first term finish? o.o


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 22, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> When does your first term finish? o.o


16th of December! Not too shabby.


----------



## Mandibuzz (Aug 23, 2011)

Seventh of September, but we have a three hour long induction session on the fifth. I'm really looking forwards to it, I can't wait to start college!


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 26, 2011)

Flazeah said:


> Yeah - my, uni, Reading, is one of the latest I've heard of. (Shame, 'cause I can't wait to go back.) Cardiff sounds pretty average from what I've seen.


That really is quite late! I think I'd go mad waiting for it, since I'm pretty bored and I *really* want to be back there already! I get to go back in just over a fortnight though so :D Also, you finish on the 16th? You barely have any term D: jealous ;;


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 26, 2011)

All of you are luckyyyyy. We already had like 5 projects. ;;


----------



## ClockWork (Aug 27, 2011)

August 30 ;_;


----------



## H-land (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that I move in Sunday.
Which is rather jarring, I have to say.
And since I haven't packed at all yet
I've just one day to get everything set.
Though I do guess that if I'm gonna get it all done,
Then wrapping this post up is priority one.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> All of you are luckyyyyy. We already had like 5 projects. ;;


I KNOW, RIGHT?


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 27, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> That really is quite late! I think I'd go mad waiting for it, since I'm pretty bored and I *really* want to be back there already! I get to go back in just over a fortnight though so :D Also, you finish on the 16th? You barely have any term D: jealous ;;


 :( You're lucky. I can't wait to move into my house and see my friends and start my new modules and manipulate some freshers! Also, our terms manage to feel pretty long, which is good. Second year is gonna be hard, though.


----------

